# " شلة الفقر " ..



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]و" شلة الفقر " هم هؤلاء الأعضاء الذين لا يكتبون ( بالشوكة والسكينة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إذ تعودوا على ( تغميس ) المشاركة من الطبق مباشرة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع لحوسة الأصابع ومصها ...والمسح فى كُم البيجامة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
و لفظة "الفقر" هنا تُعبر عن أستخدام تعابير أو تعليقات تلقائية ذات طابع فُكاهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يدل على طيبة النفس ونقاء الروح وعدم تحميل الأمور أكثر مما تحتمل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحيانا يرى أصحابها أن الدنيا لا تستدعى كل هذا التعقيد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فمن " الشلة " من يطلق تعابيره بتلقائية شديدة توقعه فى المحظور يا "أخ على" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومِنهُنَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] من تكتب كما تنطق تماماً ولا تُدقق فى أية أخطاء لغوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل تكون المُتعة كل المُتعة أن تقرأها هكذا ...ومن المستحيل تقليدها فى طريقة الكتابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن عجائب الأمور أنك تجد فى " الشلة " من يقوم بوضع أبيات شعرية فصيحة لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تصعُب على " عنترة بن شداد " أو " المتنبى " ذات نفسه أن يفهمها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً ...قد تستلقى على قفاك ضاحاً من مجرد ( عنوان ) لموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعندما تنضم إليهم " شلة بيسو " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بقت سنة سووخة على رأى " رامى قشوع " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعدد (20) ...هو أقل عدد للصفحات فى المواضيع التى يطرحونها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] مما يجعلنى أعتقد أنه بغياب أى من الشلتين المذكورتين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفتقد الحس الجماعى خفيف الروح والظل فى منتدانا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومعنى " الشلة " هى مجموعة من الأصدقاء الذين يجمعهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهتمام أو مواضيع أو هوايات مشتركة ...وأحيانا لا يجمعهم موضوع محدد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذ يكفى أن يبدأ أحدهم فى تعليق ما ...تتوالى من بعده التعليقات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التى غالباً ما تبتعد عن الموضوع الأساسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأننى كما ذكرت ...يجتمعون أمام طبق واحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يهمهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى غمس لقمة أكبر من التانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا مين اللى مسح بقه فى كتف اللى جنبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعندما نبدأ فى عد اللقيمات على بعضنا البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندها فقط ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سينفرط عِقد " الشلة " وتصبح بلا عنوان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أصدقاء ...
:love34:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

شكرا علي الموضوع  .
ياتري الواحد تبع اي شلة  . ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع  .
> ياتري الواحد تبع اي شلة  . ؟


*شلة بيسو هما عارفين روحهم 
أرشحك لشلة الفقر 
:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

حتي في المنتدي بقيت تبع شلة الفقر علي راي ناس " انا نحس "  .


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)

انا بحب بأسلوبك بطرح المواضيع ومميز باختيارك 
انا ضد هيك امور انا من شلة ربنا واللي بيحب ربنا ينضم لشلتنا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2015)

*مين أخ على ؟*​
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين أخ على ؟*​
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​







​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> انا بحب بأسلوبك بطرح المواضيع ومميز باختيارك
> انا ضد هيك امور انا من شلة ربنا واللي بيحب ربنا ينضم لشلتنا
> ربنا يباركك


*أعتقد أن مفهوم الشلة عندك متداخل
لا يمنع أن ( المحبة ) هى من تجمع الشلة
والمحبة من الله 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot] 






[FONT="]( بالشوكة والسكينة )
[/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][B][FONT="]مع لحوسة الأصابع


أنقر للتوسيع...

**



[FONT="]يجتمعون أمام [COLOR=Red]طبق واحد [/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][B][FONT="]مين اللى غمس لقمة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**




[FONT="]وعندما نبدأ فى عد اللقيمات

أنقر للتوسيع...

**[FONT=&quot]الموضوع ده فتح نفسي عالاكل
*​*[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




*يووه قصدي عالمشاركات*





*صح استااذي في اعضاء معينيين ومميزيين كده
منقدرش نتخيل المنتدي من غيرهم
مع انهم ساعات كده بيدخلوا في اي موضوع
يبوظوه ويخربوه
بس برضو منقدرش نستغني عنهم* ..

*انا عجبني اوي الموضوع
وطريقتك في كتابته
بجد تفتح النفس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*



​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2015)

الشلة ﻻ تحلى اﻻ بوجود حبووو وتعليقاتها الرهيبة
وخصوصا بقى وهى راجعة من شغلها وجاية مش طايقة نفسها هههههه
بتمنى ان الشلة تفضل ع طول موجود بنفس الروح بتاعتها 
وينضم ليها ناس تانية كتير 
ميرسى يااستاذنا ع الموضوع الجميل ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> الشلة ﻻ تحلى اﻻ بوجود حبووو وتعليقاتها الرهيبة
> وخصوصا بقى وهى راجعة من شغلها وجاية مش طايقة نفسها هههههه
> بتمنى ان الشلة تفضل ع طول موجود بنفس الروح بتاعتها
> وينضم ليها ناس تانية كتير
> ميرسى يااستاذنا ع الموضوع الجميل ​


 ايوا يا بيسو يووووه قاصدى يا رورو ههههههههههههههههههه
 هو انتى شوفتينى و انا راجعه من الشغل  هههههههه
 اعتقد الوش دا لسا محدش شافوا--
 مش ببقى حبو المتعارف عليها ببقى حبكوووش:new6:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و احنا نروح فين و نيجى منين منغيرك انتى و بقيت اعضاء بيسو ههههههههههههههههه لولاش مواضيعكم الرهيبه مكناش لقينه تعليقات نكتبها هههه
 يعنى انا رد فعل-- لكن انتى الفعل يا روووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا بيسو يووووه قاصدى يا رورو ههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انتى شوفتينى و انا راجعه من الشغل  هههههههه
> اعتقد الوش دا لسا محدش شافوا--
> مش ببقى حبو المتعارف عليها ببقى حبكوووش:new6:
> ...


احياه النبى وش قمر فى كل الحاﻻت 
الوش اللى شوفتوا كان قمر 14
متخيﻻكى وانتى راجعة من الشغل بقى 
وضاربة بوز ههههههه 
وﻻ المدير مدياله بالمفك فى دماغه 
ﻻ احبو انتى الفعل ورد الفعل واﻻتجاه وكل الحاجات والنيعمة 
من غيرك مكناش ضحكنا من قلبنا زى ما بنضحك 
ربنا يخليكى لينا حبيبتى ويخلى قلبك الجميل


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2015)

*بس سيبك انت يا استاذنا 
احلى ما فى الموضوع كم التقييمات اللى جالى ع الريق كده 
كتر من تقيييماتى يااارب :fun_lol:
*


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2015)

لا مؤاخذة
مين الفقر ومين المحسوبية قصدى بيسو هههههههه
وانا تبع مين فيهم
اصلى انا تبع شلة بعييد عنك تركيبة غريبة اسمها شلة
امسح هنكتب تانى هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2015)

كنت مراهن نفسى
ان اسم الموضوع دة كتبة عووووووبد
وكسبت ايدك على 8000 دولار
زي العيال بتوع البرامج ههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لا مؤاخذة
> مين الفقر ومين المحسوبية قصدى بيسو هههههههه
> وانا تبع مين فيهم
> اصلى انا تبع شلة بعييد عنك تركيبة غريبة اسمها شلة
> امسح هنكتب تانى هههههههه


 
 انت تبع شله الزملكاوياااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انت تبع شله الزملكاوياااااااااااااااااااااااا


اكييييييييييييييد
ويسقط الخونة ههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بس سيبك انت يا استاذنا
> احلى ما فى الموضوع كم التقييمات اللى جالى ع الريق كده
> كتر من تقيييماتى يااارب :fun_lol:
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنا أكتب وأمخمخ ..وأنسق وألون ...وأنتى اللى تتقيمى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]جررررررررررررررررررررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين ( جو ) يعملى برنامج يوقف نمو تقييماتك [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​


grges monir قال:


> لا مؤاخذة
> مين الفقر ومين المحسوبية قصدى بيسو هههههههه
> وانا تبع مين فيهم
> اصلى انا تبع شلة بعييد عنك تركيبة غريبة اسمها شلة
> امسح هنكتب تانى هههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت تبع شلة الفقر أن شاء الله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيمن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– إيرينى – جرجس – حوبو [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنا أكتب وأمخمخ ..وأنسق وألون ...وأنتى اللى تتقيمى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]جررررررررررررررررررررر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فين ( جو ) يعملى برنامج يوقف نمو تقييماتك [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنت تبع شلة الفقر أن شاء الله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيمن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– إيرينى – جرجس – حوبو [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


جو مين بالظبط ؟[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> جو مين بالظبط ؟


*سعادتك ...
مش أنت صاحب برنامج شارلى شابلن بتاع إيرينى ؟
مخمخ لى فى برنامج نحطه عند رورو يوقف تقييماتها
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أيمن *​*[FONT=&quot]– إيرينى – جرجس – حوبو [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*المفروض إيرينى قبل أيمن 

عشان الابجدية كدة 

أيمن الأول مكرر ​*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سعادتك ...
> مش أنت صاحب برنامج شارلى شابلن بتاع إيرينى ؟
> مخمخ لى فى برنامج نحطه عند رورو يوقف تقييماتها
> *​


بركاتك  :t17: انا المنتدى كان اتقفل معايا وانا برد عليك :fun_oops:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> بركاتك  :t17: انا المنتدى كان اتقفل معايا وانا برد عليك :fun_oops:


*بركاتى أنا وألا أنت اللى ( وش فقر ) وكدة يبقى مقبول فى الشلة 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:

طيب يرضيك أبقى فى الترتيب دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
رورو 40 مليون نقطة ...وأنا 37.5 مليون بس .؟؟!!!!
جررررررررررررررررررر






*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2015)

*لأ على فكرة المنتدى علق فعلاً معايا أنا كمان 
يكونش كنت بتنفذ اللى ( أتفقنا ) عليه ..؟؟
آآآآآمية بقى ...آآآآآمية 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

هو انا فين بقي في التقييمات دي انا مش لاقي نفسي


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنا أكتب وأمخمخ ..وأنسق وألون ...وأنتى اللى تتقيمى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]جررررررررررررررررررررر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فين ( جو ) يعملى برنامج يوقف نمو تقييماتك [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنت تبع شلة الفقر أن شاء الله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيمن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– إيرينى – جرجس – حوبو [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


ناقص اسم ههههههه
انت بتهرب من اية هههههه[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 يناير 2015)

دعشر القُحطل في بيداء كلكل، فاشمخر واقشهر وبعت سؤدُدا...
 ألم يكن كذلك يا ربيعة !!!!! قل اعترف، واعترف 
إفصح عن ما في خلجات نفسك من إرهصات أفكار 
تَنُّم على ذلك المدعشر القُحُطُلي
هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنا أكتب وأمخمخ ..وأنسق وألون ...وأنتى اللى تتقيمى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]جررررررررررررررررررررر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فين ( جو ) يعملى برنامج يوقف نمو تقييماتك [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​
> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بركاتى أنا وألا أنت اللى ( وش فقر ) وكدة يبقى مقبول فى الشلة
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> طيب يرضيك أبقى فى الترتيب دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*ايه قطع الارزاق ده بقى يا استاذنا 
سبونا نشوف شغلنا بقى الله 
ده حتى الواحد اليومين دول هفتان تقييمات 
ومش بعمل موضوعات كتير :fun_lol:
هانت ي استاذنا شد حيلك عشان توصل ههههههههه 
انا هغيب 3 ايام كده 
ع الله توصل :new6:*​[/FONT]


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2015)

ههههههههه معرفش ليه كل ما اجى اقرا اى موضوع لحضرتك
الاقى تعبيرات وشى بتتغير وبقفل عينيا هههههههههههه من التأثر ههههههههه


شكرا لحضرتك وللموضوع الفكاهى دة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2015)

الاعضاء بالترتيب 
روك وكرباجه
ايريني ام الوله 
حبو عملاق اللغه 
جرجس المقهور زوجيا
ايمن الخشرومي 
واثقه بل ومتأكده 
رورو ومج النسكافيه


----------



## aymonded (26 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الاعضاء بالترتيب
> روك وكرباجه
> ايريني ام الوله
> حبو عملاق اللغه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نسيت هدبة بن الخشرم والمسيب بن علس قرايبيني
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الاعضاء بالترتيب
> روك وكرباجه
> ايريني ام الوله
> حبو عملاق اللغه
> ...








:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الاعضاء بالترتيب
> روك وكرباجه
> ايريني ام الوله
> حبو عملاق اللغه
> ...


 
 اييه الى جاب روك فى شله الفقر  و فى اعضاء  فى شله بيسو و  شله الفقر  هههههههه
 و انت يا  عياد المفروض تبقى عضو فى شله الفقر---
  يبقى ضيف على اللسته:
*عياد و الرصاصه التى خرمه يده* 
 ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

> جرجس المقهور زوجيا


:gun:
اية يا سووسة
هنشوف حضرتك بعد الجواز هههههههه
ليس قهر وانمااااااااااا
دوووووووووووشة مكنش ليها لازمةهههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 يناير 2015)

الشله جميله لانها مكمله بعضها 
بس للحق كلهم دمهم  شربات 
وحتى لو مش بشارك معاهم بس بحب اتفرج 
واضحك على تعليقاتهم الجميله 
عاملين جو وروح حلوه فى المنتدى


----------



## وردة من ذهب (27 يناير 2015)

بيقوولوو الجنوون فنوون موو هييك هههههههه يلا استمروو أنا معكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]مبروك يا رجالة .....عياد بقى مشرف ..
هتقولوا ما هو مشرف بقى له فيترة !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنقول لكم لآ ...بقى مشرف فعلاً ...قفل موضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس ما أستعملش " يُغلق سلام ونعمة " 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2015)

*الف مبروك ياعياد
ربنا يقدرك علي فعل الخير

بس يُعلق وسلام ونعمة دي مش بتاعه اي حد*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * بس يُعلق وسلام ونعمة دي مش بتاعه اي حد*


*إحم ... ماعلينا ...*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نسيت هدبة بن الخشرم والمسيب بن علس قرايبيني
> ​



*لا منستهمش 
بس هما مش بيحبوا الاضواء
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​



*مش انا اللي قولت 
ده عبود 
*


> *[FONT=&quot]فمن " الشلة " من يطلق تعابيره بتلقائية شديدة توقعه فى المحظور يا "أخ على"*


*

فهو الاوحد بالاحمر 
*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اييه الى جاب روك فى شله الفقر  و فى اعضاء  فى شله بيسو و  شله الفقر  هههههههه
> و انت يا  عياد المفروض تبقى عضو فى شله الفقر---
> يبقى ضيف على اللسته:
> *عياد و الرصاصه التى خرمه يده*
> ههههههههههههههههههه



*انا مقولتش انه ضمن الشله انا كتبت الاسماء اللي عبود ملمح ليها 

شله ايه بس
 ايام اولون
*​ 


grges monir قال:


> :gun:
> اية يا سووسة
> هنشوف حضرتك بعد الجواز هههههههه
> ليس قهر وانمااااااااااا
> دوووووووووووشة مكنش ليها لازمةهههههههههه



*مش لما يبقي في جواز تبقي تشوف بعده *​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مبروك يا رجالة .....عياد بقى مشرف ..
> هتقولوا ما هو مشرف بقى له فيترة !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنقول لكم لآ ...بقى مشرف فعلاً ...قفل موضوع *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بس ما أستعملش " يُغلق سلام ونعمة "
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك 
مشوفتش انت المواضيع المنقوله والمحذوفه :nunu0000::nunu0000:
*​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الف مبروك ياعياد
> ربنا يقدرك علي فعل الخير
> 
> بس يُعلق وسلام ونعمة دي مش بتاعه اي حد*


*:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك
> مشوفتش انت المواضيع المنقوله والمحذوفه :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> *​


*لآ يا با !!!...أنت بتحذف كمان ؟؟؟
طاب قبل الأكل وألا بعده ؟
:new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآ يا با !!!...أنت بتحذف كمان ؟؟؟*
> *طاب قبل الأكل وألا بعده ؟*
> *:new6::new6::new6:*​


 ههههههههههه
ايه هو هينتمى لمتبعى الإله هزفوس  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اكيد هتبقى على الريق  هههههه


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (27 يناير 2015)

ممكن أنضم لشلتكم


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

عياد قفل موضوع امممم
هى ايرينى كانت عاملة موضوع جديد ولا اية ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*هو الموضوع حلو وطريقتك فى الكتابة علطول بتعجبنى يا أستاذى
بس هى مين شله بيسو ؟
قصدك رمسيس !
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> عياد قفل موضوع امممم
> هى *ايرينى *كانت عاملة موضوع جديد ولا اية ههههههههه


*يابويا بنقولوا ( قفل ) ...
إيرينى تخصص ( حذف )
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هو الموضوع حلو وطريقتك فى الكتابة علطول بتعجبنى يا أستاذى
> بس هى مين شله بيسو ؟
> قصدك رمسيس !
> *​


*شلة بيسو 
رورو - لوباتواثقة 
الشهيرة بـ ( واثقة فيك يارب )
:smile02
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

ابنة المحبة+ قال:


> ممكن أنضم لشلتكم



طبعا يا حبيبتى انتى بالفعل عضوة من اعضاء الشلة الكبيرة 
اهلا بيكى ونتمنى تتفاعلى معانا واكيد هتنبسطى جدا  وبعد فترة كده مستر عبود هيصنف وجودك بقا انتى بتنتمى تبع انهى شلة بالضبط هو تخصص تخصيص و تسمية الشلل :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2015)

ابنة المحبة+ قال:


> ممكن أنضم لشلتكم


*أكيييييييييييد ممكن ...
بس لازمن تعدى بشوية أختبارات فقرية علشان تنضمى 
لو أهلاوية ...يبقى أنتى فى الشلة وش

*​


وردة من ذهب قال:


> بيقوولوو الجنوون فنوون موو هييك هههههههه يلا استمروو أنا معكم


*ياهلا بأبنة فلسطييين ...منورانا يا وردة *
*وين ( طبء ) الحلو ؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2015)

ابنة المحبة+ قال:


> ممكن أنضم لشلتكم



*الشلة الشلة بتقبل أى حد من غير إستئذان

مبدأنا المناكفة 

شعارنا على راحتك 

دستورنا ممنوع المجاملة


____________________

و أخيرا لو مالكيش فى النوادى : خليكى زملكاوية و سيبك من عبود 

الزملكاوية لابسين أبيض 

لكن الاهلاوية أحمر 

خليكى مع الملايكة :08:
​*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

منورين يا أولاد الشلة  فكروني اعمل لكم تصميم كويس لشلة الفقر و نضيفه بالبروفايلات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الشلة الشلة بتقبل أى حد من غير إستئذان
> مبدأنا المناكفة
> شعارنا على راحتك
> دستورنا ممنوع المجاملة
> ​*





​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> منورين يا أولاد الشلة  فكروني اعمل لكم تصميم كويس لشلة الفقر و نضيفه بالبروفايلات



*يلا ورينا الهمة​*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يلا ورينا الهمة​*


عيوني التنييين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]طاااب يا جماعة أنا راضى ذمتكم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من المعرو أن التلاجات لما بتبوظ ...بتسيح الأكل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد بقى شاف تلاجات بتعمل العكس ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى تفرزن كل الأكل ...وتبقى التلاجة كووووووولها عبارة عن فريزر ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طبعا آنى موش خباص علشان أقول مين اللى حصل له كدة[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]هتعرفوها لوحدكم 
[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طاااب يا جماعة أنا راضى ذمتكم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من المعرو أن التلاجات لما بتبوظ ...بتسيح الأكل*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]حد بقى شاف تلاجات بتعمل العكس ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى تفرزن كل الأكل ...وتبقى التلاجة كووووووولها عبارة عن فريزر ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]طبعا آنى موش خباص علشان أقول مين اللى حصل له كدة[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة 
حبووووووووووو 
:smile02:smile02:smile02*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة
> حبووووووووووو
> :smile02:smile02:smile02*​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

:new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2015)

*انتى فين يا حبو 
يا ترى جعانة ولا شبعانة 
عالى قوليلنا ايه حكاية التلاجة الفريزر دى*
*بقالى كتير مضحكتش 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (27 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> طبعا يا حبيبتى انتى بالفعل عضوة من اعضاء الشلة الكبيرة
> اهلا بيكى ونتمنى تتفاعلى معانا واكيد هتنبسطى جدا  وبعد فترة كده مستر عبود هيصنف وجودك بقا انتى بتنتمى تبع انهى شلة بالضبط هو تخصص تخصيص و تسمية الشلل :smile02



أشكرك عزيزتي على الترحيب المميز رح انبسط اكيد لكن انا ما بتصنف لاني دبلوماسية بطبعي رح كون مع الكل :08:


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (27 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أكيييييييييييد ممكن ...
> بس لازمن تعدى بشوية أختبارات فقرية علشان تنضمى
> لو أهلاوية ...يبقى أنتى فى الشلة وش
> 
> ...




اهلاوي ما بفهم بهالمصطلحات المصرية لذلك سقطت بأول امتحان الي ld:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

محتاج تعليق شلة الفقر
وشلة بيسو على الخبر دة
على قناة رابعة فى شريط الاخبار
بيقولوا 
الانقلاب يخصص مساحات واسعة  فى المدن الجديدة لبناء كنائس 
معروف عن اخبارهم انها تحريضية
انا عن نفسى بقول
امييييييييين يارب يطلع خبر تحريضى صحيح ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> محتاج تعليق شلة الفقر
> وشلة بيسو على الخبر دة
> على قناة رابعة فى شريط الاخبار
> بيقولوا
> ...


*فين قناه رابعة دى يا جرجس 
الواحد عاوز يضحك شوية ههههههههههههه 
ياري يطلع خبر صحيح اللهم امين :94:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2015)

*هو المفرو لو هيخطط ...يخطط صح بقى ويتلافى أخطاء الماضى
سواء كنائس او مساجد أو مستشفيات أو مرافق عامة
لكن هما لية ركزوا على الجزئية دى ؟؟؟
هو أية الفرق بين كنائس ومساجد من أساسه ؟
ماهو كله للشعب اللى هيعيش هناك !!!!
*​


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> :new6::new6:​


جييين انتوا على حبوا قوى
تلاجة واخدة دور برد
عاااااادى يا جماعة
شوفتوا حد  بردان يقولك حران هههههه


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *فين قناه رابعة دى يا جرجس
> الواحد عاوز يضحك شوية ههههههههههههه
> ياري يطلع خبر صحيح اللهم امين :94:
> *​


لو عندك دش يبقى تانى باب على اليمين ههههه
هتبقى فين يعنى :t26:


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو المفرو لو هيخطط ...يخطط صح بقى ويتلافى أخطاء الماضى
> سواء كنائس او مساجد أو مستشفيات أو مرافق عامة
> لكن هما لية ركزوا على الجزئية دى ؟؟؟
> هو أية الفرق بين كنائس ومساجد من أساسه ؟
> ...


ليييييييية بقى ركزوا على دى  دى سبب انى جبت الخبر
بس واضحة قوى
بيسخنوا الناس ضد المسيحين اعداء الوطن هههههه


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

ابنة المحبة+ قال:


> ممكن أنضم لشلتكم



يسعدنا جداً وجودك الحلو وسطينا
واشكرك حقيقي على مشاركتك في الموضوع
وألف مرحب بشخصك العزيز وشرفتينا حقيقي بوجودك الحلو وسطنا هنا
​


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو المفرو لو هيخطط ...يخطط صح بقى ويتلافى أخطاء الماضى
> سواء كنائس او مساجد أو مستشفيات أو مرافق عامة
> لكن هما لية ركزوا على الجزئية دى ؟؟؟
> هو أية الفرق بين كنائس ومساجد من أساسه ؟
> ...



*ده خبث إعلامي يا باشا وترويج فعال جداً
*​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (27 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> يسعدنا جداً وجودك الحلو وسطينا
> واشكرك حقيقي على مشاركتك في الموضوع
> وألف مرحب بشخصك العزيز وشرفتينا حقيقي بوجودك الحلو وسطنا هنا
> ​



أشكرك على الترحيب الرائع شخصيتك قمة الذوق و اللباقة و اللطافة
اخجلني ذوقك بجد :08:


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> يسعدنا جداً وجودك الحلو وسطينا
> واشكرك حقيقي على مشاركتك في الموضوع
> وألف مرحب بشخصك العزيز وشرفتينا حقيقي بوجودك الحلو وسطنا هنا
> ​


انت مييييييين عشان تتكلم باسم مصر قصدى الشلة
خدت تفويض زيى السيسى ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

ابنة المحبة+ قال:


> أشكرك على الترحيب الرائع شخصيتك قمة الذوق و اللباقة و اللطافة
> اخجلني ذوقك بجد :08:


من شروط الانضمام انك تكونى زملكاوية 
فهل انت من المؤيدين ام المعارضين هههه


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (27 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> من شروط الانضمام انك تكونى زملكاوية
> فهل انت من المؤيدين ام المعارضين هههه



:smile02
أنا لا افهم بالزمالك  والهلاوي انا بالحياد


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> من شروط الانضمام انك تكونى زملكاوية
> فهل انت من المؤيدين ام المعارضين هههه



*تقرحط البقطوش في دجى القرناص مُتبِرا
وصار بين خبئ الجلي والهنكلي
من حطيف صريح سؤدودا
فهل هذا اعتراض 
يا تُرى 
!!!
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

ابنة المحبة+ قال:


> أشكرك على الترحيب الرائع شخصيتك قمة الذوق و اللباقة و اللطافة
> اخجلني ذوقك بجد :08:



ربنا يخليكي واتمنى لشخصك العزيز
أن تقضي أوقات حلوة وسطنا هنا
​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انت مييييييين عشان تتكلم باسم مصر قصدى الشلة
> خدت تفويض زيى السيسى ههههههههه



ماله الراجل ده ؟ حد مزعلك يا استاذ ايمن :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ماله الراجل ده ؟ حد مزعلك يا استاذ ايمن :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


انتى هتزعلية بالعافية يا نيفو
انا بسال سؤال برىء بس ههه
ثانيا بيشتم بالفصحى وانا ساكت هههههههه
ثالثا دة من شلة الفقر يعنى حبيبى من الاخر ههههههه


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انتى هتزعلية بالعافية يا نيفو
> انا بسال سؤال برىء بس ههه
> ثانيا بيشتم بالفصحى وانا ساكت هههههههه
> ثالثا دة من شلة الفقر يعنى حبيبى من الاخر ههههههه



الاستاذ ايمن حبيب الملايين هو زعل بس مش مبين:nunu0000:
وبعدين براحته بقا بالفصحة بالعامية براحته وبعدين بذمتك فهمت من كلامه حاجة هههههههههههههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

يعني ماحدش عبرني وجبر بخاطري بالصورة بتاع شلة الفقر  

ده انا جبت صورة متشردين


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ماله الراجل ده ؟ حد مزعلك يا استاذ ايمن :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



أعربي ما تحته خط
البحطوش المنجلي في كلكل الهندلي
​


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> يعني ماحدش عبرني وجبر بخاطري بالصورة بتاع شلة الفقر
> 
> ده انا جبت صورة متشردين



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لك منا كل سؤدد من كُنيفات قلويبنا
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لك منا كل سؤدد من كُنيفات قلويبنا
> *​


شكرا استاذنا  
ده العشم برضه


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أعربي ما تحته خط
> البحطوش المنجلي في كلكل الهندلي
> ​



بالذمة حرام ده ولا مش حرام علفكرة لسه مخلصة امتحانات مع العيال
واكتر حاجة بتعقدنى السؤال *ده أعربي ما تحته خط* 

بقا اقدم مساعدتى واضرب اللى يزعلك تقوم تعمل فيا كده مكنش العشم هههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> بالذمة حرام ده ولا مش حرام علفكرة لسه مخلصة امتحانات مع العيال
> واكتر حاجة بتعقدنى السؤال *ده أعربي ما تحته خط*
> 
> بقا اقدم مساعدتى واضرب اللى يزعلك تقوم تعمل فيا كده مكنش العشم هههههههههه





مع أن الموضوع سهل أهي كلها أفعال غير مفعله
تقديرها هو وهي وانتن وأنتم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

برضو تانى هيقولى افعال اسيب المنتدى يعنى واقوم انام


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> برضو تانى هيقولى افعال اسيب المنتدى يعنى واقوم انام



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش بدل ما اقولك اسماء، فمشيها أفعال أبي قُحريط
​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

مين قوحريط ده الاسماء دى اسماء اشخاص ولا اسماء جزر وجبال وكهوف وكده:act31::act31:


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> مين قوحريط ده الاسماء دى اسماء اشخاص ولا اسماء جزر وجبال وكهوف وكده:act31::act31:



لألألألألأ دية أسرار نحوية مش نقدر نفشيها
المعنى في كرش بن أبي الخشرم وأم هدير الأصمعي
​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كرش هههههههههه فى كرشه ولا فى ودانه حتى الناس دى شكلها ناس محترمة اوى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طاااب يا جماعة أنا راضى ذمتكم ...*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من المعرو أن التلاجات لما بتبوظ ...بتسيح الأكل*​​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]حد بقى شاف تلاجات بتعمل العكس ؟؟[/FONT]*​
> ...


 ايوا يا عبوووود مييين بيناادى هههههههههههههههههههه
 انا جيالك من القطب الشمالى  -- و افتكر دايما شعارى -- نحن انحس من الاخرون -- يووووه اقصد نحن نختلف عن الاخرون هههههه
 الكل بيسيح انا بتلج ههههههههههههههه
مش عارفا اقول لك ايه بس عندك حق طول عمرى اشوف التلاجه لما تبوظ تقوم متسقعش--
 اول مره اشوف المنظر دا-- الظاهر امنياتى مستجابه--
بقالى 3 سنين عماله اقول نفسى فى دفريزر-- الفريزر بتاع التلاجه صغير مش عارفا اشيل اكل فيه يدوب عيش و كام حاجه-- نفسى نفسى-- 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 راحت التلاجه باقت كلها فريزر
 جه مفروس يقول لى طبعا مش نفسك فى دفريزر اتفضلى اهى بحالها بقات دفريزر--
 قولت له طب نفسى فى تلاجه بئا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smile02[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لو عندك دش يبقى تانى باب على اليمين ههههه
> هتبقى فين يعنى :t26:


 الله مش قناه رابعه دى اتقفلت!!
و لا كانت قناه ايه!
اخويا فى المدينه بيقول لى دخلوا عليهم و جابوهم كلهم من قفاهم و حضر المنظر هو-- دا ايام فض رابعه--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


>


حلوه الصوره -- بس 
هاتلنا صوره تانيا  كلها عيال و زود فى العدد  ههههههه


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2015)

أيوة وحياتك هات صورة على قدي كده
أنت عارف بقى الشاعر وكرشه
 




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أعربي ما تحته خط
> البحطوش المنجلي في كلكل الهندلي​



البحطوش: مبتدائ مرفوع و علامه رفعه المسدس(البحطوش بالخرطوش)
كلكل : دا فعل امر مجرور بحرف الجر "فى" و علامه جره الكسره (الامر)
نلاحظ هنا تكرار كل كل و التصاقها بالشكل دا (كلكل) دا يفيد التاكيد على الاكل بالامر تحت التهديد بالبحطوش-- الى هو الخرطوش-- الفرفر يعنى هههههههههههههههههه
الهندلى :دا بئا صفه مجروره روخره معناها "بالهدوه"-- يعنى بيقول له ياكل بالهندلى الى هى بالهداوه -- او بالراحه يعنى علشان ميزورش---

ا:t13:
اى خدمه
ها ح عايز مساعده فى اعراب اى كلمه تانيا ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أيوة وحياتك هات صورة على قدي كده​
> أنت عارف بقى الشاعر وكرشه​
> 
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بقول له زود العدد مش زود حجم الكرش ههههههههههههههههههههههههه و بعدين الكرش دا غصب عنه-- انا لسا قايله فوق انه كان بيتهدد بالقتل بالبحطوش و كانوا بيأمرواه "كلكل" 
 يعنى الدليل قالوالو  يوووه اقصد كلكل


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> البحطوش: مبتدائ مرفوع و علامه رفعه المسدس(البحطوش بالخرطوش)
> كلكل : دا فعل امر مجرور بحرف الجر "فى" و علامه جره الكسره (الامر)
> نلاحظ هنا تكرار كل كل و التصاقها بالشكل دا (كلكل) دا يفيد التاكيد على الاكل بالامر تحت التهديد بالبحطوش-- الى هو الخرطوش-- الفرفر يعنى هههههههههههههههههه
> الهندلى :دا بئا صفه مجروره روخره معناها "بالهدوه"-- يعنى بيقول له ياكل بالهندلى الى هى بالهداوه -- او بالراحه يعنى علشان ميزورش---
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ كفاية كده كفيتي ووفيتي هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بقول له زود العدد مش زود حجم الكرش ههههههههههههههههههههههههه و بعدين الكرش دا غصب عنه-- انا لسا قايله فوق انه كان بيتهدد بالقتل بالبحطوش و كانوا بيأمرواه "كلكل"
> يعنى الدليل قالوالو  يوووه اقصد كلكل



أيوة بالأمارة أنه كلكل في بيداء مزركلي
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


>



*فين الباقى ؟؟:gy0000:​*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا عبوووود مييين بيناادى هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا جيالك من القطب الشمالى  -- و افتكر دايما شعارى -- نحن انحس من الاخرون -- يووووه اقصد نحن نختلف عن الاخرون هههههه
> الكل بيسيح انا بتلج ههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفا اقول لك ايه بس عندك حق طول عمرى اشوف التلاجه لما تبوظ تقوم متسقعش--
> ...


*:new6::new6::new6:
حصلت معايا أحبو 
و إتصلحت 
بس أنا عمرى ما حلمت بديب فريزر :smile02​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أيوة وحياتك هات صورة على قدي كده
> أنت عارف بقى الشاعر وكرشه
> 
> 
> ...



*إنت بالذات ما تتكلمش عن الكرش​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> البحطوش: مبتدائ مرفوع و علامه رفعه المسدس(البحطوش بالخرطوش)
> كلكل : دا فعل امر مجرور بحرف الجر "فى" و علامه جره الكسره (الامر)
> نلاحظ هنا تكرار كل كل و التصاقها بالشكل دا (كلكل) دا يفيد التاكيد على الاكل بالامر تحت التهديد بالبحطوش-- الى هو الخرطوش-- الفرفر يعنى هههههههههههههههههه
> الهندلى :دا بئا صفه مجروره روخره معناها "بالهدوه"-- يعنى بيقول له ياكل بالهندلى الى هى بالهداوه -- او بالراحه يعنى علشان ميزورش---
> ...



*ما فيش حاجة إسمها فعل مجرور
فيه حاجة إسمها إسم مجرور:gy0000:

​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6:​*
> *حصلت معايا أحبو *
> *و إتصلحت *
> *بس أنا عمرى ما حلمت بديب فريزر :smile02*​


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يبقى دى صفه من صفات تلاجات شله الفقر-- 
 انا جبت الراجل قالى لى دى نظام جديد بكارت و الكارت غالى  و لازم ياخدها كذا يوم لسا بئا هشوقف هعمل ايه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما فيش حاجة إسمها فعل مجرور​*
> *فيه حاجة إسمها إسم مجرور:gy0000:*​


 يعنى هى جت على دى :smile02
 عمتا تحت التهديد :gun: اى شىء بيتجر ههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
آل يعني الكلام اللي قبل فعل مجرو كان صح 
إذا كان أنا مش فهمت اللي كتبته من الأساس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت بالذات ما تتكلمش عن الكرش​*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس، ده الكرش ده حبيبي ومربية على الغالي
​


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى هى جت على دى :smile02
> عمتا تحت التهديد :gun: اى شىء بيتجر ههههههههههههه



تصدقى يا حبوا فكرة حلوة برضو اى حاجة تحت التهديد بتتجر
ابقا اقول للبت توتا بنتى تعرب كده فى الامتحان ونريح دماغنا من اعربى ما تحته خط دى :smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> تصدقى يا حبوا فكرة حلوة برضو اى حاجة تحت التهديد بتتجر
> ابقا اقول للبت توتا بنتى تعرب كده فى الامتحان ونريح دماغنا من اعربى ما تحته خط دى :smile02


 ايييون يا سول بلا وجع دماغ-- صدقينى  اى مدرس بيصلح تهدده بس هتلاقيه *جررررررر* ناعم هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايييون يا سول بلا وجع دماغ-- صدقينى  اى مدرس بيصلح تهدده بس هتلاقيه *جررررررر* ناعم هههههههههههههههههههههه



وكمان فى جر ناعم وجر خشن الله الله الله :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حلوه الصوره -- بس
> هاتلنا صوره تانيا  كلها عيال و زود فى العدد  ههههههه


سهلة  . علي عدد الشلة :smile02


aymonded قال:


> أيوة وحياتك هات صورة على قدي كده
> أنت عارف بقى الشاعر وكرشه
> 
> 
> ...


اه عشان المعني في بطن الشاعر .. 
انت تؤمر ياأستاذي


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فين الباقى ؟؟:gy0000:​*
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​


في الطريق جايين مشي مش معاهم اجرة التاكسي  :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يبقى دى صفه من صفات تلاجات شله الفقر--
> انا جبت الراجل قالى لى دى نظام جديد بكارت و الكارت غالى  و لازم ياخدها كذا يوم لسا بئا هشوقف هعمل ايه


طيب اشحني الكارت يمكن يكون الرصيد خلص :smile02
ممكن تكون اصلا الثلاجة جالها برد من الجو في مصر الفترة اللي فاتت :lightbulb:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​
> آل يعني الكلام اللي قبل فعل مجرو كان صح
> إذا كان أنا مش فهمت اللي كتبته من الأساس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


:thnk0001:
 تقصد ايه بئااااا
دا انا حتى كاتبها بطريقه سهله و سلسه :t7:
 يعنى معقول كاتب هذا الكلام:
"
*تقرحط البقطوش في دجى القرناص مُتبِرا
وصار بين خبئ الجلي والهنكلي
من حطيف صريح سؤدودا
فهل هذا اعتراض 
يا تُرى 
!!!
*​"
 ميفهمش كلامى---
 ما علينا اشرح لك-- اصلى انا كاتباه بطريه السهل الممتنع  :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الكل بيسيح انا بتلج ههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفا اقول لك ايه بس عندك *حق طول عمرى اشوف التلاجه لما تبوظ تقوم متسقعش--*


*ماهو دة الطبيعى ....*:smile02​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6:
> حصلت معايا أحبو ​*


*أومال يعنى تفتكروا أنا قلت أنكم ( شلة فقر ) كان من شوية ؟!!!!!*
*العالم كله أجمع ...تلاجاتهم تبوظ ...تبطل تسّقع 
أنتم تلاجاتكم تبوظ ...تسّقع أكتر ...

**:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2015)

​*حبوووووو حرام عليكى احبووووو
انا مش عارفة افصل ضحك 
ايه يابنتى كمية الكوارث بتاعتك دى 
ع كده بقى الواحد يجى يقضى الصيف عندك 
ف  القطب الشمالى المفرزن هههههههه
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا جبت الراجل قالى لى دى نظام جديد بكارت و الكارت غالى * و لازم ياخدها كذا يوم *لسا بئا هشوقف هعمل ايه


 *[FONT=&quot]حوبو ...سيبك من النصابين بتوع التوكيلات دول*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك لآزمن تروح عندنا ومش عارف أية ...تلاقى نفسك دافعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]600 – 700 جنيه فى حاجة تمنها 150 بس ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة غيرالفاتورة الخزعبلية بتاعتهم 
[/FONT]*​




:smile02:smile02:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> ايه يابنتى كمية الكوارث بتاعتك دى
> *


*هو سعادتك وفيما أعتقد كدة 
أنه لسة فيه كارثتين تانيين ( إن تاييم )
:smile02:smile02:smile02

*​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حوبو ...سيبك من النصابين بتوع التوكيلات دول*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا عبووود يا ريتها تيجى على 600- 700
ما انا جبت واحد بيصلح تلاجات بعد ما جاب مصرنها قال لى دى كارت مينفعش نعمل فيها حاجه كلمى التوكيل !!! 
جبت التوكيل اخدوا فلوس بس علشان يجى يقول لى الكلمتين دول "دى بايظه"-- قولت له ما انا عارفا قال لى لازم تتاخد علشان يتظبت الكارت -- قولت له طب سبها و خد الكارت بس ظبته
قال مينفعش لازمن يجربوها-- و قال لى سعر الكرت الجديد سعر هولااااامى- تصليح الكرات بس 800 الجديد اكثر من الضعف-- 
او يغير مصرينها كلها و يعملها سيستم قديم بئا بدون كارت و يحزنون و السعر هيعدى بردوا--
احمل ايه بئا قولت اسيبها ديبفريزر كلها و اشوفلى تلاجه قديمه صغيره ---
المهم انه اخد فلوس علشان جه و مشى هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما انا جبت واحد بيصلح تلاجات بعد ما جاب مصرنها قال لى دى كارت مينفعش نعمل فيها حاجه كلمى التوكيل !!!
> المهم انه اخد فلوس علشان جه و مشى هههههههههههههههههههههه


*طيب عندى أقتراح الى جنب أقتراحك دهون 
على ماتجيبى تلاجة جديدة ...سيبها تجمد 
وأنتى نازلة أفتحى باب التلاجة تسيح شوية
ولما ترجعى أقفليه ...تجمد شوية ...وأنتى نازلة أفتحيه
ولما ترجعى أقفيله ...وأنتى نازلة تاااانى ....أفتحيه :smile02
وهكذا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصليح *الكرات *بس 800


*وياترى البقدونس عندهم بكام ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب عندى أقتراح الى جنب أقتراحك دهون
> على ماتجيبى تلاجة جديدة ...سيبها تجمد
> وأنتى نازلة أفتحى باب التلاجة تسيح شوية
> ولما ترجعى أقفليه ...تجمد شوية ...وأنتى نازلة أفتحيه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه تلاجة يدوى يعنى ههههههه

لا انا من رايى طالما تكلفة تصليحها غالية كده بيعيها وامرك لله اشترى واحدة جديدة انا عملت كده فى تلاجتى القديمة
بس يا حبوا اتأكدى من كزا حد علشان بتوع التوكيلات دول نصابين زى ما قال مستر عبود ساعات بيستهبلوا فعلا وبيكلفوكى مجيتهم وبنزينهم وقهوتهم هههه وكل حاجة عليكى ضمن الصيانة  هاتى اكتر من حد يشوفها الاول وبعدين زحلقيها :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2015)

*ولية تبيعها ؟
ماهى ديب فريزر أهى من اللى كان نفسها فيه
بدل الفريزر النونو اللى كان عندها 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو سعادتك وفيما أعتقد كدة
> أنه لسة فيه كارثتين تانيين ( إن تاييم )
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> *​ ​


*استنى كده يمكن مقعش 
طب انا ورايا كورس دلوقتى 
استنونى اما اجى بقى 
متخلهاش تحكى ههههههههه
*


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولية تبيعها ؟
> ماهى ديب فريزر أهى من اللى كان نفسها فيه
> بدل الفريزر النونو اللى كان عندها
> *​



بس كده هى محتاجة تلاجة يعنى هتخلى دى على اساس فريزر وتجيب ثلاجة تلاجة:smile02 هههههههههههه انتى مشكلة يا حبوا :smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

كذا حد ايه يا سول-- انا الراجل الاولانى الى جبته دفعت له طبعا لانه تعب و جه و فك مصرينها و شقلب الموشرات ههههههه
يعنى لما اعملها على الاسقع تبقى الاقل سقوعه و لو عمل على الاقل سقوعه تبقى الاسقع-- قال لى معلش بئا احفظى انها باقت عكس !!
المهم كان لازم اديله قصاد تعبه و خرابه للتلاجه الزياده ههههههههههههه
و التانى بتاع التوكيل الى جه اخد فلوس بردوا قال ايه لو صلحت معاهم هتبقى تتخصم من تمن التصليح--
اجيب تانى ناس تانيا بئا و اقعد ادفع ادفع بدون تصليح هههه كل دا استشارات بس -- يلهووون


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

هههههههههههه معلش معلش يعوض عليكى ربنا اعملى نفسك عبيطة وقولى انها فريزر وهاتى تلاجة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى لما اعملها على الاسقع تبقى الاقل سقوعه و لو عمل على الاقل سقوعه تبقى الاسقع-- قال لى معلش بئا *احفظى انها باقت عكس !!*


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

*انا مااااااااااشى ...حرام عليكى فعلا ...*​


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههه اتصرفى زى ما قولتى يا حبوا لكن حاسبى من العواقب 
لحسن الغضب يخلى التلاجة التانية تقلب بوتجاز


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2015)

هى التلاجة نوعها اية
شكلها بوتجاز وقلب تلاجة هههههه


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> هى التلاجة نوعها اية
> شكلها بوتجاز وقلب تلاجة هههههه



ههههههه لا دى تلاجة قلبت فريزر وبعتقد المرحلة القادمة هتقلب بوتجاز اربعة ريشة :smile02


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

ممكن تقلب شواية مش بوتجاز 
انا لو منك ياحبو تخليها تبقي فريزر و تكييف في الصيف


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

صورة شلة الفقر الجديدة وهم بيتابعو المنتدى


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> صورة شلة الفقر الجديدة وهم بيتابعو المنتدى


متقوليش اللى ماسك اللاب دة عبووووووود ههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> صورة شلة الفقر الجديدة وهم بيتابعو المنتدى



*يععععععععععععععععععععععع

إيه دا ؟؟

لا غير الصنف 

مل نبقوش عريانين كدة​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2015)

ينهاااااار اسوس
دى شله بلابييييس
شيل الصوره يابنى من هنا 

ايه الوكسه دى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2015)

دى بئا صوره شله المنتدى ههههههههههههههههههه
و الدماغ دى دماغ روك الزعيييم هههههههههههههههههههه






 صخره اهى حد ينكر هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2015)

دول شله بيسو اهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2015)

و دول بئا مجموعه شله الفقر هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دى بئا صوره شله المنتدى ههههههههههههههههههه
> و الدماغ دى دماغ* روك الزعيييم *هههههههههههههههههههه
> صخره اهى حد ينكر هههههههههههههههه


*لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
روك مش تبع شلة الفقر أبدااااااااا
هو تبع الشلة دى
 :download:





وذلك لأنه صبووووررر ..جداً على الأعضاء
و** صبووووررر جدااااا ...على المواضيع
**و** صبووووررر جدااااا ..على الردود والمشاركات
*
*و صبووووررر جدااااا ..على اللى زى حالاتى ...
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
 
*​


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

هههههههههههههههه يخرب  عقلك يا حبوا ايه الجمال ده
عجبونى اوى شلة بيسو شوفتى الضحكة تجنن هههههههههه وهما فعلا علطول مبتسمين
ربنا يفرحهم 
شوفلنا صورة بقا لشلة الصابرين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> شوفلنا صورة بقا لشلة الصابرين


[YOUTUBE]PUxT4Pr8nKY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يخرب  عقلك يا حبوا ايه الجمال ده
> عجبونى اوى شلة بيسو شوفتى الضحكة تجنن هههههههههه وهما فعلا علطول مبتسمين
> ربنا يفرحهم
> شوفلنا صورة بقا لشلة الصابرين









اتفضلي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> اتفضلي


 هههههههههههههههه شكل نهايتك هتيجى  فى الموضوع دا ههههههههههههه
 بيقول لك شله الصابرين الى منها روك الزعييييم
 انت كدا جبت شله لمتسولين الشوارع


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

لا فيها برضه  واحد بيعزف و مزاجهم حلو اهو  فيها صبر اكثر من كده


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

يا ابنى قولنا الصابرين مش المتسولين انت بتعمل فينا  كده ليه يا جوزيف هههههههههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> يا ابنى قولنا الصابرين مش المتسولين انت بتعمل فينا  كده ليه يا جوزيف هههههههههه








شلة الفقر وهي بتعزل و مسافره


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى عيندينا تلات شِلل ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شلة الفقر – شلة بيسو – شلة وبشر الصابرين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه شلة ( الجناينى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى ليها موضوع منفصل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألف شين ألف
:closedeye
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

شلة الفقر مستنية الفرج من عند ربنا


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

ياااامُزهل


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههه شكل نهايتك هتيجى  فى الموضوع دا ههههههههههههه
> بيقول لك شله الصابرين الى منها روك الزعييييم
> انت كدا جبت شله لمتسولين الشوارع


رأيك اجهز شنطتي من دلوقتي والم العفش ولا ايه ؟
:smi411:


----------



## grges monir (29 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
> روك مش تبع شلة الفقر أبدااااااااا
> هو تبع الشلة دى
> :download:
> ...


فعلا يا عوبد روك ودونا يسيبوا الموضوع يعمل 30 او اربعين رد لما يبقى سخن
تلاقى اسمهم نزل فية
تلاقى عبارة واحدة يغلق هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> تلاقى عبارة واحدة *يغلق *


*نسيت دى ...*
*:download:
سلام ونعمة  

**:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

إنتوا بتعملوا ايه ..!!؟

شلة الفقر.!!!

مفيش شلة "اللي دماغهم مريحاهم ومفيش حاجه عجباهم"

أو شلة " اللي يروح ميرجعش"

أو شلة "صبرني يارب وفُك الكرب"

أو شلة "اللي يتلسع م البطاطا ياكل شوكولاته"

بجد بجد بجد ... بجد يعني ..

بجد ...

أنأي بنفسي عن الإنضمام لأي شله من هؤلاء الشلل اللي تجيب شلل ..

أنا ضمن شلة

"مرار طافح"

ههع هع ههع هيع . ههع  هع هوع . ههع هع هاع .
​​​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> إنتوا بتعملوا ايه ..!!؟
> 
> شلة الفقر.!!!
> 
> ...


خليني اشوف فيه صورة للمرار الطافح دي  :warning:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

دي شلة الدراع يرجع اللي ضاع​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

يدوبك انا اخلع بقي كفاية كده


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

شلة ال " مرار طافح "


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

شلة "اللي يجي علينا نحطه فى الباترينا"



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

مش محتاجه فكاكه يعني



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

شلة المستهبلين



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

شلة الحبيبه ولاد اللعيبه




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دول شله بيسو اهم


*ياخﻻثى ع السكر يا ناس 
شبهنا بالظبط احبووو 
وتؤئو زينا بردك هههههههههه
*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ياخﻻثى ع السكر يا ناس
> شبهنا بالظبط احبووو
> وتؤئو زينا بردك هههههههههه
> *


هي فين سنانهم )))))  :t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> هي فين سنانهم )))))  :t9::t9::t9::t9:


لسة منبتتش هههههههههههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> لسة منبتتش هههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2015)

ههههههههههههههه

طيب انا تبع مين لو سمحتم 

مش عارفه شلتى فين 
انا تهت هنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 فبراير 2015)

*هى فين الشله مش باينين ليه 
هو احنا حسدناكم ولا ايه 
سرنا باتع للدرجه دى 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *هى فين الشله مش باينين ليه
> هو احنا حسدناكم ولا ايه
> سرنا باتع للدرجه دى
> *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طب حد يجيب بخور ويبخر يا جماعة 
كده المنتدى هيفضى من كل الشلل اللى فيه 
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 فبراير 2015)

*بس احنا عايزين نعرف مين اللى حسدكم يا رورو 
ونقوله بلاش تعمل مواضيع عليهم قصدى بلاش قر :smile01

بجد كلكم وحشتونا يا رورو *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *بس احنا عايزين نعرف مين اللى حسدكم يا رورو
> ونقوله بلاش تعمل مواضيع عليهم قصدى بلاش قر :smile01
> 
> بجد كلكم وحشتونا يا رورو *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
قصدك مين اماريا 
تقصدى أ. عبود 
انا جاية اهدى النفوس بس  
ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى وانا كمان وحشانى صدقينى 
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 فبراير 2015)

*لا طبعا مش قصدى الاستاذ عبود خالص :11azy:
هو انتوا شلة فقر 
يا رورو  انتوا شلة انس وفرفشه حبيبتى 

عارفه وواضح جدا انك بتهدى النفوس :t32:
ملاك يا ناس ملاك :174xe:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *لا طبعا مش قصدى الاستاذ عبود خالص :11azy:
> هو انتوا شلة فقر
> يا رورو  انتوا شلة انس وفرفشه حبيبتى
> 
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موت فى تهدية النفووس انا 30:30:
ايون ملاك صدقينى 
هو فى شيطان بيهدى النفوس زيى كده 
:99:
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 فبراير 2015)

*هههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى لاء 

انا بدخل المنتدى الفتره اللى فاتت كله اكتئاب فى اكتئاب 
يا اما بتفرج فى قسم الشكاوى يا اما الخناقات السياسيه 
لما اتعب خالص انزل القسم المسيحى 
فعلا مضحكتش كده من فتره فى المنتدى 
هو انت لوحدك عملتى فيا كده شوفى 
بقى انت لما شلتك تكتمل هتعملوا فيى المنتدى كله ايه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى لاء
> 
> انا بدخل المنتدى الفتره اللى فاتت كله اكتئاب فى اكتئاب
> ...


*يارب دايما الضحكة حبيبتى 
ومين سمعك انا كمان كده 
اذ فجاة لقيت المنتدى قلب ع السياسة وانا احبهاااش  
اما يدخلوا هما بقى هيهلكوكى ضحك 
ان شالله يرجعوا وينوروا المنتدى من تانى بروحهم الجميلة 
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

شلة الفقر وقت البرد القارص


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 فبراير 2015)

*وحشتينا يا شلة الفقر 
ما ترجعوا بقى 
نداء اللى يعرف مكان شلة الفقر يبلغهم 
ان المنتدى بقى وحش من غيرهم *


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

*يافتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
ادينا بنرش يمكن ربنا يكرمنا وواحد يدخل من الشلة*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 فبراير 2015)

*الله ينور عليك استاذى 
بس على فكره  حضرتك واحدمنهم *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## aymonded (6 مارس 2015)

أحم أحم أحممممممممممم ممكن أتمخوش برجلي الشمين





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أحم أحم أحممممممممممم ممكن أتمخوش برجلي الشمين
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*طبعا يا استاذنا 
اتمخوش البيت بيتك
 :t33::t33::t33:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2015)

سوال طيب ، بجد عايزة اعرف مين شله بيسو و مين شله الفقر ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> سوال طيب ، بجد عايزة اعرف مين شله بيسو و مين شله الفقر ؟


*جيتى فى جمل يعنى يا روز هقولك انا 
شلة الفقر وهى ( أ. عبود _ أ. ايمن _ جرجس _ حبو _ ايرينى )
اما بقى شلة بيسو دى شلة غلبانة ع قدها 
محسوبتك (رورو _ بتول*)


----------

